# Dojo loach eat Malaysian trumpet snails?



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

What are y'all's opinions on wether the dojo loach eats Malaysian trumpet snails? I read that the snails are great for my sand substrate but I'm afraid my loach will just eat them all up.. What do y'all think?


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I have read that they cant eat the malaysian trumpet snail because of their conical shape I have 4 golden dojos and a bunch of Malaysian trumpet snails I havn never seen the dojos bother them


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok. Cool. Thanks!


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

My tank is open... You think I'll have an issue with these snails crawling out of the tank??


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

they might but I don't think so I have 2 nerite snails in my 10 gallon tank and they do get to the top of the tank but I have never seen them crawl out ,,,my 55 gallon has a white mystery snail a bunch of trumpet snails and some pond snails most of them get to the water line and turn back around ,, so I wouldn't be too worried ...just be aware that Malaysian trumpet snails are live bearers and they do multiply quite prolifically ...


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Trumpet snails are named for the shape of the shell so Malaysia or Louisiana bayou, it's a snail to a loach.
What may be a factor is that a large loach might not have a small enough mouth to get to the trumpet snail.
Yes there is a reason for this assumption as I had a Kuhli Loach in one of my tanks who eat the pond/ram
snails at first and left the trumpets. But as he ran out of other snails he started to eat the trumpets.
As you know the Kuhli Loach is a smaller loach than most if you look at the full sized ones.
Given that they are well fed, a mature loach may be too large/the trumpet might be too much of a bother.
It may save you to get one or two from a free source to try. Might take a while to locate but...
I've had covers on every tank but never a factory one and they each have open space at each end. The
trumpets never got out of them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the main factor is the hardness of the shell. MTS have much more dense hard shells. I would like to see it myself. My MTS have extremely hard shells while the other snails I kill regularly it doesn't seem so. Much easier targets for something that eats them.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

A +1 from me on that one. This is especially true of the Pond snails. Very thin shell/easy to crush. Rams are in-between the two.
That is a reference to "wild caught" ram snails.


----------

